# Gross question about mucous



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bella has been on a hypoallergenic canned food with rice now for over a month after developing allergies (according to our vet it can happen at around 6 months on an adult food, which was a pretty highly rated kibble). She started having these secretions out of her vulva that are about 3" long and mucous. Never saw anything like it with our Labradors and it's pretty gross esp when you find one in the middle of your carpet. She turned 1 in November & we've spent nearly a semester's community college tuition on her pet emergency visits :-\ anyone have any experience or suggestions with this?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Try feeding her a raw diet. Generally stops these problems faster than they started.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like puppy vaginitis
This should help explain it for you.
http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/04/14/dog-vaginitis.aspx


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If it is vaginitis you could try feeding her a grain-free diet since it could be related to a yeast infection and the yeast would be feeding off of the grains. I'd also add to her daily diet a couple tablespoons of yogurt, kefir (kinda like yogurt, but 99% lactose free) or a probiotic supplement to repopulate good gut flora and fight off the infection. 

I'm sure we sound like a broken record, but I agree with OT on the benefits of a raw diet.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree, it sounds like vaginitis. Our pup had a tiny case of it and that is the type of secretions she had - only hers were more like a centimeter long. The vet recommended just wiping her with an unscented baby wipe after she potties (usually when we noticed it). Especially since our other dog was really interested in it and would try to clean her :-\ It seems to have cleared up. We also gave her about 1 tbl. of yogurt in the mornings since her immune system wasn't the best.

I'd still talk to your vet about it next time you go in though  Has she had her first heat cycle? They may have different recommendations on when to spay based on the vaginitis.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our pup had a bout with this as well. Our vet wasn't overly concerned. She did recommend we continue with probiotics that we'd had from a previous round of antibiotics. I do like the advice about wiping after they pee to see if that helps.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Our first girl would occasionally have some discharge after going to the bathroom when she was a puppy. Then it started again when she was approximately 8 months old. Vet said it was normal and will probably go away when she has her first heat. Sure enough she had her first heat a few weeks later and we haven't noticed this stuff anymore. She will be two in March.


----------



## sarahs (Oct 8, 2014)

Our 5 month old has been susceptible to these types of secretions (although very minor). Our breeder recommended cranberry powder, which we found on amazon. We give it to her in the morning mixed with her raw food and some probiotics and it clears the issue up within 1-2 days. 

Hope this helps! It can be a little shocking at first...


----------



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone  ! Turns out, after a visit during her annual, to our vet that BELLA had vaginitis. She was on antibiotic and the secretions have stopped. We currently have her on a sensitive stomach kibble by Purina but will consider a grain free option if there are any issues in the future. Raw diet just isn't something we want to get into if it's not necessary.


----------

